# COD4 PC Console Command Problems



## pandaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

I Want to Edit my Config on the Console like change the field of view but it doesn't seem to work.

This is what i do:

'' cg_fov 80 '' and it doesnt do anything it just Comes up in the Speech Box at the top.

i also tried '' r_filmtweakcontrast 1.5 '' and that did the same thing.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey,

it works atleat for me when changing the config manually in the install-folder.
Go to *Call of Duty* folder -> Click *Compability files* -> *players* -> *profiles* -> choose your profile and your config is right there.

PS. You should make "failsafe" copy of your config, if it fails somehow, you will have the working one still in safe.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

You need to type this "/' before ANY command in the console for COD4. Add that and it will work...


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

I thought he knew. That works too. :lol:


----------

